# محاضراتي عن التروس-مرحلة رابعة-gears in machine design



## د.محبس (19 نوفمبر 2009)

اقدم لكم محاضراتي عن التروس gears in machine design 
لطلبة المرحلة الرابعة
تستطيع التحميل مباشرة في الملف المرفق او النظر الى الموضوع:



























:63:




كل هذة المحاضراة مرفقة في الاسفل


----------



## د.محبس (19 نوفمبر 2009)

الملفات المرفقة اكثر وضوح


----------



## عمراياد (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله بك يا دكتور على هذا الجهد الطيب

تقديري


----------



## د.محبس (19 نوفمبر 2009)

عمراياد قال:


> بارك الله بك يا دكتور على هذا الجهد الطيب
> 
> تقديري



لا تشكرني انت بل انت تامرني وانا انفذ


----------



## ابن النسر (20 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## د.محبس (20 نوفمبر 2009)

لا شكر على واجب يا اخ نسر


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (20 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله في دكتور محبس..ولكن هذه المحاضرات تقع اكثر تحت عنوان kinematics of gears


----------



## د.محبس (20 نوفمبر 2009)

تستطيع ان تقول انها تحت
general lecture on 

spur-planetary gears motion


----------



## د.محبس (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*القوانين*

ارفقت لكي مجمل القوانين التي نعتمد عليها

في 
equations summary---machine design


----------



## زرقة السماء (5 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا دكتور محبس على القوانين


----------



## د.محبس (5 ديسمبر 2009)

لا شكر على واجب


----------



## علي جعفري (6 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله في و في علمك


----------



## د.محبس (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا مهندس علي على المرور


----------



## zidaan (27 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل


----------



## د.محبس (27 ديسمبر 2009)

zidaan قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل


 
شكرا جزيلا 
فائدة اكبر هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t167219.html​


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## kareem moh (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## د.محبس (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على المرور


----------



## midowahba (1 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## AZERE (1 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي ممكن بالفرنسية


----------



## nartop (2 يناير 2010)

شكرا على هذه المرفقات المفيدة والجميلة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 يناير 2010)

شكرا يادكتور اتمني لكم مستقل عالم في نادي العلماء الدوليين و بارك الله لكم و فيكم


----------



## s.n.k (2 يناير 2010)

بالتوفيق انشاءالله


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (2 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير شكرا جزيلا


----------



## د.محبس (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا على هذا الرد الطيب


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يادكتور محبس 
ورفع من شانك و بارك الله لكم و فيكم ولوالديك اصحاب الفضل بعد الله في اهدائنا نبة صالحة عالمة وبارك في ذريتك و زادكم من فضله و علمه و احسانه و جعل الله هذا العلم في ميزان حسناتك ووقاك الله خائنة الاعين و ما تخفي الصدور واغمض عنك اعداء النجاح 
اتمني ان يوفقكم الله و يزيد م امثالك و يحرسك واياهم منكل هامة ولامة 
و اتمني ان تدلي بدلوك في نظرية الماكينات و اتمني ان تطلع و ربما تكون تقتني مجموعة مجلدات صدرت عن مطبعة مير الروسية في السبعينات تحتاج من يعلمها و يسقيها لابناء هذا الجيل 
و اتمني لك الاستاذية و الريادة دائما


----------



## د.محبس (5 يناير 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا يادكتور محبس
> ورفع من شانك و بارك الله لكم و فيكم ولوالديك اصحاب الفضل بعد الله في اهدائنا نبة صالحة عالمة وبارك في ذريتك و زادكم من فضله و علمه و احسانه و جعل الله هذا العلم في ميزان حسناتك ووقاك الله خائنة الاعين و ما تخفي الصدور واغمض عنك اعداء النجاح
> اتمني ان يوفقكم الله و يزيد م امثالك و يحرسك واياهم منكل هامة ولامة
> و اتمني ان تدلي بدلوك في نظرية الماكينات و اتمني ان تطلع و ربما تكون تقتني مجموعة مجلدات صدرت عن مطبعة مير الروسية في السبعينات تحتاج من يعلمها و يسقيها لابناء هذا الجيل
> و اتمني لك الاستاذية و الريادة دائما


 
شكرا لك اخي الكريم وفعلا انا املك كتاب واحد عن هذة المطبعة واسمه الفيزياء المسلية طبعا المولف روسي ومعروف انذاك بكته وهو كتاب رائع جدا وسلس 


بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (6 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بك يا دكتور على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## د.محبس (6 يناير 2010)

ahmad-1976 قال:


> بارك الله بك يا دكتور على هذا الجهد الطيب


 
مشكور استاذ احمد


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم دكتور 
انا املك المجموعة التي اشرت اليها و لكنها توجد في منزلي بمصر و حال نزولي أجازة اتمني ان ترسل لي صندوق بريدكم و انا سأهديها لكم و آمل لن تتناقلها ايادي من يرغب فبامكانك ان تودعها مكتبةو تعدني ان تكلف احدا بعمل مسح ضوئي لها و ايداعها بالمنتدي لمن يريد ان يستزيد لان هذه المجموعة ثروة لمن يستوعبها 
مع تحياتي


----------



## kareem moh (6 يناير 2010)

Thank U for ur work


----------



## kareem moh (6 يناير 2010)

Thank u for ur work


----------



## د.محبس (8 يناير 2010)

اهلا وسهلا


----------



## اب جقادو (24 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو نوره السلمي (28 يناير 2010)

هل استطيع ان اعرف مراجع بمسائل محلوله لتصميم الجير بوكس


----------



## melegy (6 فبراير 2010)

ربنا بجد يكرمك يا دكتور ويكرم كل اللي بيشارك في المنتدى ده
لأنه بجد منتدى ممتاز والناس ربنا يكرمهم كلهم


----------



## محمد بن عايض (10 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك دكتور على جهدك


----------



## د.محبس (16 فبراير 2010)

ابو نوره السلمي قال:


> هل استطيع ان اعرف مراجع بمسائل محلوله لتصميم الجير بوكس


 اهلا بك اخي ابو نواره تجد ذلك في سلسلة شوم machine design​


----------



## الطوربيد (28 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر دكتور


----------



## ahmed abisalama (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## welding eng (19 أبريل 2010)

god protecat you and keep you safe .... thinks bro


----------



## ناجي اعرابي (29 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*

جزاك الله كل خير عنا وعن جميع المسلمين


----------



## وائل عبده (3 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## user11 (7 يوليو 2010)

وفقك الله دكتور محبس


----------



## mohands whale (8 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور محسن


----------



## د.محبس (15 أغسطس 2010)

اشكركم جميعا احبتي


----------



## نور الدين مهران (15 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يادكتور محبس 
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## eng.tamer aburayaa (18 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## د.محبس (24 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله في الجميع


----------



## سماح_محمد (28 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## r.sh (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د.محبس (5 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للرد


----------



## goor20 (5 مارس 2011)

god bless u


----------



## سعيد معمل (6 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahwazy (7 مارس 2011)

شکرا جزیلا


----------



## ammar216 (9 مارس 2011)

لك كل الشكر والثناء ............ نطمع في المزيد


----------



## اكرم4 (10 مارس 2011)

Thanks for the useful information
I hope to broaden participation of the Brotherhood of Engineers with what is useful


----------



## د.محبس (30 مارس 2011)

الشكر لله تعالى


----------



## ahmadco10 (2 فبراير 2012)

thanks


----------



## رضا الشاهد (9 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يا دكتور


----------



## الميسري11 (9 ديسمبر 2012)

اشكرك يا دكتور واتمنى يكون الدكاترة كلهم مثلك 
واطلب طلب منك ممكن كتاب عن الجيرات(المسننات او التروس) بالعربي


----------



## صباح المشعل (12 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا موضوع قيم


----------



## عاطف عبدالموجود (13 ديسمبر 2012)

:30:


د.محبس قال:


> اقدم لكم محاضراتي عن التروس gears in machine design
> لطلبة المرحلة الرابعة
> تستطيع التحميل مباشرة في الملف المرفق او النظر الى الموضوع:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ahmed Abaza92 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

ألف ألف شكر على الإفادة الرائعة جدا جدا يا دكتور محاضرة راااااائعة:7:


----------



## emy altaee (31 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم دكتور هل يوجد لديك محاضرات في مخططات السرعة والتعجيل في المكائن


----------



## saaddd (7 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور


----------

